# Ebay Giotto



## neil.72

Going to pick up my Giotto that I have just won on ebay on Wednesday. I have asked for it to be still setup and working so I can look it over and see it in action before parting with the cash.

Apart from the obvious of it not pulling a shot or steaming is there anything I should be looking out for that shows signs of possible problems to come.

It is 2 to 3yrs old and made 3 or 4 drinks a week with regular cleaning.

Thanks


----------



## Daren

The things I'd like to know;

What water has he been using? (If unfiltered water from the tap then expect scale buildup - potentially major depending on the area)

What is his descaling routine? Ask detailed questions to make sure he's not feeding you BS

What is his back flush routine (should be an indication of someone who has properly looked after the machine.... Quiz him)

Ask him to give you a demo - you'll get an idea if he knows what he's doing

Look for evidence to substantiate his claims (puleycaff, cavizza etc)

Be prepared to either haggle substantially or walk away if the alarm bells ring - go with your gut


----------



## No big name!

Daren said:


> The things I'd like to know;
> 
> What water has he been using? (If unfiltered water from the tap then expect scale buildup - potentially major depending on the area)
> 
> What is his descaling routine? Ask detailed questions to make sure he's not feeding you BS
> 
> What is his back flush routine (should be an indication of someone who has properly looked after the machine.... Quiz him)
> 
> Ask him to give you a demo - you'll get an idea if he knows what he's doing
> 
> Look for evidence to substantiate his claims (puleycaff, cavizza etc)
> 
> Be prepared to either haggle substantially or walk away if the alarm bells ring - go with your gut


I think all the above is good advice, but.....

Isn't a bit unreasonable to be asking these questions and haggling the price downwards now...after the auction end? Surely if its as described in the auction listing, then you've boight it, whether he's scrupulously maintained it or not.

By the way, I do have a little further info from the seller about this particular machine - I'll post it on your other thread.

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid

yes, it would be unreasonable to haggle unless the machine is not as described. Asking about descaling is important unless it's been used in a soft water area is very important as a scaled up machine is going to cause problems.


----------



## Daren

£752 for a well maintained Giotto is a bargain. If it's not well maintained I'd want it cheaper. It's a lot of money to part with for a machine.

I don't think it's unreasonable to check first. I'm not advocating haggling the price down if it's well maintained, but if it's not then it's a different story.


----------



## Xpenno

No big name! said:


> I think all the above is good advice, but.....
> 
> Isn't a bit unreasonable to be asking these questions and haggling the price downwards now...after the auction end? Surely if its as described in the auction listing, then you've boight it, whether he's scrupulously maintained it or not.
> 
> By the way, I do have a little further info from the seller about this particular machine - I'll post it on your other thread.
> 
> Cheers


Depends, if they say it's been looked after and it hasn't then there may be a case as it's not as advertised. Not cool unless there is a discrepancy though.


----------



## Daren

The description in the eBay listing says "Well looked after and regularly cleaned." For me that means fed decent water, regularly descaled and backflushed as a minimum.

To be fair - I would have checked with the seller before bidding.


----------



## DavecUK

Always remember

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap24-blaps-ebay-bargain-humour


----------



## No big name!

Seller told me that he had only ever used filtered water in it. Also that he'd put a Rocket descaler/filter in every two months.

Tempted to believe him - he also said he was expecting £750-800 for it.... I suspect he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Daren

I tried the Rocket filter sachet with Brita cartridge filtered water. TDs readings were 321ppm using my Essex water - scared me though to take drastic action (now fully plumbed with big arsed filter).


----------



## Mrboots2u

I do not want to taste espresso from your arse filter


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I do not want to taste espresso from your arse filter


That's gross.


----------



## neil.72

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm quite happy that it has been looked after and cleaned regularly but good suggestion about asking him to demonstrate his cleaning. Will not only give me an indication about how meticulous he has been with it but also the first time I would see a backflush being done apart from on youtube.

I was really after info from long term Rocket owners that may know about any known problems with the make, like sensors or valves that tend to wear. A bit like buying an Alpha Romeo, you buy one because you love them, but you also know you are going to have a few more garage bills than normal.

Think I will use bottled water with it also as I'm not keen on the ass filter idea either. Surely this would cover all the fruity notes up with just general chocolateness. Gross.


----------



## Daren

Firstly - don't knock the arse filter until you try it









I think the only similarities between the Rocket and Alpha is they are both drop dead gorgeous. I'm not aware of any inherent faults with the rocket - but it would be worth checking for rust under the drip tray.

Your going to love it!


----------

